# Germanwings Pilot Was Locked Out of Cockpit Before Crash



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The guy outside is knocking lightly on the door, and there is no answer," the investigator said. "And then he hits the door stronger, and no answer. There is never an answer."
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/world/europe/germanwings-airbus-crash.html?_r=0


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The co-pilot of Germanwings 9525 had sole control of the
doomed flight that crashed into the French Alps early
Tuesday and appeared to want to "destroy the plane," a
French prosecutor told The Associated Press.

The cockpit voice recorder, recovered on Wednesday from
the rugged terrain north of Nice appeared to show the pilot
clocked out of the cockpit and knocking on the door, first
politely, then frantically in the moments before the jet,
carrying 150 passengers and crew, began a rapid descent
that killed all aboard.
Germanwings co-pilot wanted to 'destroy the plane,' locked pilot out of cockpit, says prosecutor | Fox News


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Germanwings co-pilot wanted to 'destroy the plane,' locked pilot out of cockpit, says prosecutor | Fox News

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/0...ter-report-that-germanwings-pilot-locked-out/


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If true, the man is one of history's big mass murderers.

Damn.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

News is calling it suicide. Well it sounds like terrorism to me. When will we start taking the problem seriously, call it what it is and deal will it.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Shouldn't the crew have a restroom connected to the cockpit? I can't believe in this day and time that planes are allowed off the approved flightpath without tower approval first. The computer should have taken over after going off course and notified the tower.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sadly, we'll never be able to prevent crazy.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sad times. I doubt we'll ever know why the mad man / pilot did what he did. Depression, terrorism, sick in the head - any or all of the above who knows. I'm guessing airlines will adjust their policies and require at least two people in the cockpit at all times.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely deranged. Only question is "was Islam a factor?"


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought pilots had a key to the cockpit. My initial thought when I first heard of the crash, was, Terrorist Pilot (s).
You can bet Germany will not allow this to happen again.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Shouldn't the crew have a restroom connected to the cockpit? I can't believe in this day and time that planes are allowed off the approved flightpath without tower approval first. The computer should have taken over after going off course and notified the tower.


Try to solve one problem, create a dozen more.
Who has ultimate control? 
The Computer on the plane - Do you think it's safer for a computer to be able to 100% override the pilot? When the plane has conflicting sensor data during an emergency, then what? It locks out the pilot, then guesses which one is right?
The tower - If a crazy can make it to pilot, then it's just as easier for him to become an ATC.
Other remote access - Not sure it's wise to allow the wireless lockout of a pilot.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Sad times. I doubt we'll ever know why the mad man / pilot did what he did. Depression, terrorism, sick in the head - any or all of the above who knows. I'm guessing airlines will adjust their policies and require at least two people in the cockpit at all times.


Talking to someone yesterday that is somewhat knowledgeable with aviation and they said US airlines do require 2 people in cockpit at all times. Other countries have different policies. Think Germany will be changing theirs soon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

BagLady said:


> I thought pilots had a key to the cockpit. My initial thought when I first heard of the crash, was, Terrorist Pilot (s).
> You can bet Germany will not allow this to happen again.


In fact if it was Terror by Islam,it may be the push that leads to the 10 nations in Europe lead by The Beast & False Prophet which leads to The Whirlwind Prophecy


----------



## Grayfox (Mar 26, 2015)

The interesting thing is that the plane crash close to the Cern collider, i don't think that's a coincidence. Perhaps the Cern creates more gravitational pull that we expected.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Talking to someone yesterday that is somewhat knowledgeable with aviation and they said US airlines do require 2 people in cockpit at all times. Other countries have different policies. Think Germany will be changing theirs soon.


This is true for passenger flights but not cargo. Strange things can happen on cargo as well check out the link to FedEx 705.

Federal Express Flight 705 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> This is true for passenger flights but not cargo. Strange things can happen on cargo as well check out the link to FedEx 705.
> 
> Federal Express Flight 705 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Funny you should mention that one. Saw a show about it just a year or so as go. Definitely a bizarre story.


----------

